
Flashing Your Headlights? You’re Probably Sending the Wrong Signals - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/23/automobiles/headlights-flashing-etiquette.html
======
gnicholas
In my experience, people still regularly flash high beams to indicate that
someone has left their high beams on. I have found this to be just as true now
as it was 20 years ago, when started driving.

I would be curious to know if others have different experiences. Seems to me
that people still know what this signal means, and typically turn off their
high beams immediately.

For context, most of my driving has been in northern California, but I've also
lived in LA and the east coast.

